# Cape May Thanksgiving weekend



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

I might be in Cape May for Thanksgiving weekend and I was wondering if the is still any chance of getting any stripers. Has anybody heard anything recently?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

With the run being delayed by water temps anything could happen, Ive had them thru xmas in the past


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

It should be great about that time. They are starting to show up in the northern part of the bay and the rips and the surf.


----------



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. That's good to hear. I'll be somewhere in the surf. What do ya'll think I should do, pluggin, live lining, or cut bait?


Mike


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I only throw fresh Clams


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

Clams be the ticket. BUT...it won't hurt to bring a pluggin set up.


----------



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks again. Now I just got to get there.


Mike


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Dogg How you doing! Hows the Missus?


----------



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

So, what kind of rig should I use for clams? Can I use a fish finder rig or should I use something more specific to the area?

Sorry for all the questions, but when I lived there, there really were no stripers around.


Mike


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

My cousin lives over in MillVille NJ, he travels over to Cape May 2-3 times a week. Been catching stripers last weekend.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Myk*

Fish finder or top and bottom rig will work. Hook size and type is up to you. I can tell ya what I prefer but it really is up to you. For clams I use a 7/0 or 8/0 gammi Circle hook. Bunker heads I use 9/0 or 10/0 "J" hooks when I can't get the Gammi Big River Bait Hooks.


----------

